# FS: 12" Pig nose Turtle$700



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

$1200 located by Brentwood mall


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

this use to be my old pnt. very healthy turtle. good seller. bump for you kenta.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice PNT ! my just about 9 inch!!
free bump for you too!


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking for a good home!


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Great collectors piece.. rare at this size


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

"Please buy me, I will love you forever"
-turtle


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

"I like to eat food, please buy me"
-Turtle


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

is this the same as a fly river turtle? 
or do both have fins like marine turtles?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

open to trades?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Mferko said:


> is this the same as a fly river turtle?
> or do both have fins like marine turtles?


it is a fly river turtle ??


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Yup, this is a FRT aka PNT.

SNOW, i am open to trades, PM me what you have in mind


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Still looking for a home


----------



## pandaboy (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm interested... where are you from?


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Vancouver.

FREE 150g tank, stand , canopy, sump, pump etc etc with purchase of turtle!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Kenta said:


> Vancouver.
> 
> FREE 150g tank, stand , canopy, sump, pump etc etc with purchase of turtle!


wow !! somebody take this killer deal ..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

whoop ass deal for sure


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Still looking for a home


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

do these turtles eat fish?


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

they would probably eat small fish given the chance, but they are far from deadly predators


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

good deal.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

$700turtle only


----------

